

Larry King: Betting my last dollar on a horse - breck
http://www.cnn.com/2009/SHOWBIZ/books/05/14/larry.king.track/index.html

======
anigbrowl
Although I find it inspiring that King (who is a very successful person
whether I like him or not) was broke at about the same age I am now and still
went on to become rich and famous, going to the track and lucking out at 100:1
odds was not the life-enhancing advice I was hoping for.

------
staunch
In case anyone else is curious like I was: Winning $7,900 in 1971 would be
like winning $41,594 in 2009 according to US Bureau of Labor Statistics.

~~~
drusenko
or ask wolfram alpha: $7,900 (1971 dollars)

~~~
breck
Also, $100k in 1971 = $520k today. How does an individual get millions of
dollars in debt?

I'm curious enough to maybe read the book.

------
Oxryly
This wouldn't in any way be exaggerated to sell his book, now would it?

~~~
mahmud
Larry King will milk any "story" for money, just remember what he did after
Princess Diana's death. No other CNN personality, except maybe for Lou Dobbs,
makes me cringe like King does, ugh!

------
mcantelon
I think I'd be more interested in hearing the details of his theft from Louis
Wolfson.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larry_king#Legal_and_financial_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larry_king#Legal_and_financial_troubles)

------
ScottWhigham
I found it interesting that he said that winning that $8k was, "Up to that
point, that may have been the happiest moment of my life." How many kids did
he have by that point? Just seems odd that this would rank above your kid's
birth.

------
siculars
i know someone who would really love that excerpt... if you like the horses...
netflix "let it ride", 1989.

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097731/>

